# OMG!! I'm going to be a Grandma :)



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I just got off the phone with my son. They are still at the doctor's office, and yep, it's positive









I'm going to be a Grandma
















I'm not even a fan of little kids









My son is all I have. He's an only child, and I am so very happy for him and his beautiful wife









Okay, I'll admit, I'm happy for me too









Here's a pic of myself, with my pride and joy at Christmas time


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Congrats Grandma!!!! You and your family have much to look forward to over the next year. I hope your DIL has a trouble free pregnancy and a wonderful, healthy baby (or two!).


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

From what I've heard, grandkids are better than kids...you spoil'em rotten and then send'em home! Congrats!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS GRANDMA









We have 4 and it is a ball. Our Boyz love when they come to visit.
You look so young!

Enjoy







!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!





















I hope your DIL has a healthy pregnancy and a healthy, happy baby!!!









BTW, you look too young to be a Grandma!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Congratulations Deb.. Your going to be a great grandma..
ANDREA~


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh my, will I need to join a "grandma" forum?
















I can't wait to tell the fluffies that their brother is having a baby!! I'm sure I'll get crap from Billy and Henry, questioning why he wasn't neutered


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

How exciting!!! Congrats to you!!!!























And you could easily pass for your son's wife in that photo--you look too young to have a grown, soon-to-be-daddy son!

Someday I hope to git me some o' them grandkids myself...


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

Congrats! No way you are old enough to be a grandma!!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

oh my goodness - I'm so excited for you! Congratulations, Grandma!


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

Congradulations














I am green with envy


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations!























I've been a grandmother for two years now and it's the best thing in the whole world!!!!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Best wishes to your son and DIL for a happy and healthy pregnancy! Keep us posted on mother and baby!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Congratulations . Sarah


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Congratulations Grandma! Yes, it's true -- grandkids are more fun than the kids. I have 2 and they are wonderful...................Pat


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

*Congrats!! You'll love being a grandma!*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Oh my, will I need to join a "grandma" forum?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Neutered -
















Congratulations Debbie!!!! For some reason, I don't see you in a grandma forum...









Great news!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats Deb! My grandson calls me gramma. And when I hear that little voice I just melt.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

Congrats.....we have 3....they call me Nana...it's the best!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> I can't wait to tell the fluffies that their brother is having a baby!! I'm sure I'll get crap from Billy and Henry, questioning why he wasn't neutered
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deb you are a scream







I would just tell the boys the only reason he wasn't "neutered" was he didn't hike his leg on the furniture.









Truly though congrats and welcome to the grandma's club, I have two wonderful grandkids and love and miss them dearly.
I wish your DIL a very healthy pregnancy and baby


----------



## BeautifulBailey (Feb 9, 2007)

CONGRATS! You will have lots of fun spoiling that sweet baby!! You will also love being adored by a little one...my children are crazy about their "Grammy"!!!!









Tammy


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

totally no way you're old enough to be a grandmom! lies! all lies!









congrats!!!! i'm sure you'll be the coolest grandmother ever























wait, what's that? well OF COURSE it's cause for MARGARITAS!






























round one coming right up....

ann marie and the "oh good heavens it's way too early for this nonsense..." buttercup


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I am so envious of you. I think I will only have granddogs. Congratulations, and I hope your DIL has a very easy pregnancy. Lucky you!! I can't wait to see pics of the baby, too!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, that's a great picture. A big CONGRATULATIONS to you!!!!!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
That is really great news!!
My mother was NEVER a fan of little kids (I am sure that is where I get it..lol) and when my twin sister got pregnant with my niece, my mother was not exactly excited....UNTIL the baby was born! Now she is like borderline addicted to my niece (Leila). It's hysterical!
GOOD LUCK, and again, congrats!!!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Wow....congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Hey Deb,



Way to go!! Hey... we found something we have more of than you.







Grandkids.


















Steve & Peg


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS


















I agree, the best thing is you spoil them and then send them back.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Ahhhh Debbie...

So now are phone conversations will have to be longer to include all our stories of the babies. I assume they did not yet find out what it was. Sandy found out a few days before my uncle died that it was a boy and he and all of us are just so happy.

You will do fine with little kids...you already have 6 for crying out loud....my Teddy definitly is a human toddler.

My prayers are with your son, daughter in law the baby and of course you.

Talk with you maybe later.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's great,you'll be a wonderful Grandma. 



[attachment=19322:attachment]


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations! You are going to have so much fun! I'm not even a mom yet, but I think it's just a maternal thing to LOVE YOUR GRANDKIDS!!!!!





















Your son is a very good looking guy!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

LUCKY LUCKY Fortunate YOU!



Melanie


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Congrats
















How exciting


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> I can't wait to tell the fluffies that their brother is having a baby!! I'm sure I'll get crap from Billy and Henry, questioning why he wasn't neutered
> 
> 
> 
> ...










well that's what you get for forgetting to neuter your kids. now I have to call you Grandma Debbie from now on. Just kidding







congratulations


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LOL~ I'm not LOVING the idea of being called "Grandma"









My son doesn't even call me "mom", he calls me "Deb"









At times, my son calls me "Big Head Deb". You cannot tell in person, nor in photos, BUT, my head does NOT fit into the very large hat sizes. The largest hat will actually just "sit" on top of my head, not go around it. I'm thinking my skull must protrude out the back, going unnoticed to the naked eye.









In any case, I sure hope my new little Grandbaby doesn't inherat my big head. Poor Alison will definately need a C-Section









Now, back to the Margaritas


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> LOL~ I'm not LOVING the idea of being called "Grandma"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Big Head Deb -
















And although I don't have children, the thought of a big head and a C-section - ouch.









I think I'll stick with wine - that's a good substitute for Margaritas if you don't have Tequila in the house, right?

But, keep on rockin, Deb - way to go (not) grandma.







We'll have to think of a word that your grandchild can call you. Nana, something other than Grandma. Nana Deb, hey, what about WINO??














(You know that's said with love and affection and camaraderie, right?)


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Congrats Deb - as a grandma, I can tell you, it is the greatest.



> Congrats Deb! My grandson calls me gramma. And when I hear that little voice I just melt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pat, I know what you mean. And when that little guy climbs up in my lap, wraps his arms around my neck and says "I love you grandma, you're my favorite", it is just the best feeling.....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Linda!!! I love you. I need to get use to this. 

I think I would rather be called "wino" than "grandma"


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Congrats!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Oh Linda!!! I love you. I need to get use to this.
> 
> I think I would rather be called "wino" than "grandma"
> 
> ...


Love you, too. And I think Wino is a great name, I've been called worse...














Well, you've got approx. 9 months to get used to it, that's plenty of time for us to drink wine and think of other names you can be called.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Your gonna love being a grandma. You look so young







your son's very good looking. Congrats.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Deb,
That's the best news ever. Congratulations. Will you be a Nana, or Grandma? God bless you and your family.
Kerry xoxo


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

Congratulations to you!!! All the best to you and your son and daughter in law!!

How exciting!


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!



































You will love the little one just like your son or even more.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Congratulations on the great news.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Congratulations


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

How exciting - I am so happy for you







I someday look forward to that news too










ginny


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Might be twins









We find out next week.









Thanks to Billy and Henry, I haven't forgotten how to change a diaper. And I also "burp" Henry, so I am well prepared


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> Might be twins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!! Did they hear 2 heartbeats or something? How exciting!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Might be twins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! My son-in-law has a twin brother and sister, but I just got one grandchild!

I have to burp Lady, too! I thought I was the only one in the world who did that!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

CONGRATS!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=334617
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They did the InVitro Fertilization. They put in two eggs and, I'm not very familiar with the procedure, but they were both given "high" grades. One is good for sure, and they believe the second is as well. They go in for more tests next week, and we'll find out. They did the blood tests and such yesterday.

I am so relieved it "worked" the first time. It would have been very hard on my DIL to go through this over and over. Not to mention the disappointment. Bless her heart













> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=334617
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL ~ You burp Lady, too??? Henry drinks quite a bit of water, and seems to get "bubbles", so I burp him a few times a day. I hold him, just like a baby, and pat/rub his back. He'll let out some huge burps, too.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Ok Deb, I"m wondering how in the world are you going to put two two-legged babies and six four-legged babies in your lap?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Ok Deb, I"m wondering how in the world are you going to put two two-legged babies and six four-legged babies in your lap?[/B]


Not to mention my three granddoggies









Good Lord!! I need a bigger lap


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats!!! How exciting!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=334644
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...but what a nice problem to have. Think of all the unconditional love you will be getting!


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Yay!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=334644
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

A bigger lap? Why not put them on your *head*?????





































Congratulations, Deb!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

wow Deb!, congrats to you and your son,




























being a parent is awesome, i think being a grandparent will be pretty awesome too, i hope i got another good 10-15 years though before it happens


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Congratulations


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=334645
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































With room to spare


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

Debbie - you look too young to have a son that old! 

Ok with that said, I am a twin and I love it when my twin and I get along. Right now we aren't but we used to. It was so fun to live with your best friend. Enjoy it and my mom said it really was true that it is double the trouble but double the joy. 

The only thing I wished was that my parents dressed us the same sometimes. We didn't have alot of money, so they always bought us the same outfit in different colors so we could look similar and have double the clothes.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Debbie,


I have been meaning to reply for last few days but its been so hectic!! Congratulations to you, your son and daughter in law!! You both look great by the way!! COngrats and best wishes!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I predict that there is going to be a complete change in your personality within the next few months. I'll bet you are going to become "Super Grandmother", this/these baby/babies will be like no other in your eyes. 
Poor Billy and Henry, as well as the rest of the gang will have to play second fiddle. 

As the mother of twins (girls), and the grandmother of two, I am so excited for you, knowing what you have to look forward to.

I look forward to many pictures of the new love/loves in your life.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

First I must say Bonnie you are killing me.....and I really needed the laugh believe me.

Debbie....no news could be better than to know that it took the first time...I have been praying since the very first time you told me....now you and I will have plenty more to talk about...Sandy is getting such a cute little belly that it kills me not to run up and touch her all the time.

Lady's mom....I can't even imagine Debbie loving those children more than her little ones now....but I bet she just might love them with equal parts of that big heart of hers.

Love ya girl friend...now pick up your phone....I am home all day tommorrow. I can't move anymore so I have to take a break.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm trying to do some catch up and just want to say Congratulations to you "grammy" . I know with your big heart.. that/those babies are gonna be well endowed with love!!


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

WOW! You have been blessed - maybe doubly! You will do super, I am sure. I would not care what they called me - just call me!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Twins!!!!! Due the end of October


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so excited for you!

Start buying diapers right now! Seriously, I read that someplace when my daughter was pregnant, to start buying diapers right away to build up a good supply to help with the expense. I recruited my mom and sister into the "Diaper Club" and we each bought a couple of packages a month. Kate stored them under the bed in the guestroom so we didn't know how many we had, but between what we bought and what she got at showers, they didn't have to buy diapers for the first six months!

You will just love being a grandmother!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Congratulations! Grandkids are sooooo wonderful! Unfortunately, my 3 live 500 miles away. And twins - wow! I remember the day. My twin daughters will be 28 next month.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Congrats Grandma!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

WOW deb!!! how exciting!!







congratulations!!!!!


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Congratulations Grandma - twins will be twice as fun.................Pat


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats Deb! Once you have grandchildren....you wished you could have had them first (before your kids)







You will find you will have much more patience that ever before. Grandkids are flawless.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I am so excited for you!
> 
> Start buying diapers right now! Seriously, I read that someplace when my daughter was pregnant, to start buying diapers right away to build up a good supply to help with the expense. I recruited my mom and sister into the "Diaper Club" and we each bought a couple of packages a month. Kate stored them under the bed in the guestroom so we didn't know how many we had, but between what we bought and what she got at showers, they didn't have to buy diapers for the first six months!
> 
> ...


Oh that's a marvelous idea!! I'm use to stocking up on Henry's and Billy's maxi pads, so I already have a place to keep them









With six dogs, a bird, and two grandbabies, I better stock up on the margaritas, too


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> Twins!!!!! Due the end of October
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How exciting!!!!! Congrats to you and the proud parents!!!




























You will have so much fun ... get ready to start shopping for those babies!


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Great news!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

I'm a twin...............not sure it is always a GOOD thing!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congrandulations</span>

<span style="color:#3333FF">I'm so jealous. I have two very grown children, two granddogs and no grandchildren. Great idea about stocking up on the diapers. My friend would collect all the diaper coupons she could from friends, and buy diapers when they were on sale and save them for her daughter who had triplets. I'm so happy for you. 
What a great thing to look forward to.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

How exciting!! CONGRATULATIONS!! 


Joy


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh how fun twins will be. Guess who will be more needed than ever! GRANDMA! YAY!

Guess you better stock up on those diapers in several guest bedrooms. LOL


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Congratulations! That's awesome news!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh doubly blessed!!! How wonderful for you all!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Twins!!!!! Due the end of October
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*So cool!!* And, just in case they're late (I know, that never happens anymore, does it?), my birthday is November 3 - I would certainly share my day with them!














(Actually come to think of it, I was late - just the start of a lifetime behavior...)


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Hey Grandma! Way to go, think I'll have one of your favorite drinks to celebrate for you.









I was 42 when my first granddaughter was born. I how have 4 granddaughters aged 23,22,11, & 7----and a great-grandson age 21 mos. They are amazing, each and every one. It is a whole new world Deb. You'll love it!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Oh how very wonderful. I'm told that grandchildren are like ideas--your own are fantastic. 

We are so excited for you and your kids. They may even be born on halloween. Trick or treat, grandma!

Prayers for health for your daughter-in-law, easy pregnancy and quick, safe delivery. This is going to be a very differerent Christmas for you, too with a houseful of babies! So very happy for you.

Samsonsmom


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> Congrandulations</span>
> 
> <span style="color:#3333FF">I'm so jealous. I have two very grown children, two granddogs and no grandchildren. Great idea about stocking up on the diapers. My friend would collect all the diaper coupons she could from friends, and buy diapers when they were on sale and save them for her daughter who had triplets. I'm so happy for you.
> What a great thing to look forward to.[/B]


--------------

I know how you feel. I have two very grown children, too, 6 granddogs and a grandcat and no grandchildren.









Congratulations. Good luck to the parents to be. What an exciting time for everyone!!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TWICE


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

TWINS!!! Congratulations x two!!!!


----------



## Kassy (Mar 6, 2007)

Congratulations







and how exciting!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Congrats!!!!!! how exciting for you guys!!!!!!! I have a half brother and sister that are twins--I'm 23 years older than them, lol. i was long gone out of the house when they were born! 

I love the stocking up on diapers idea. Diapers were one of the biggest baby expenses for us and I was always so thrilled when my relatives would provide us with some. Don't forget wipes, too!

Congrats again!!!!!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG CONGRATULATIONS!! That is definitely great news! I am a twin so I know how special that bond between my sister and I is...... Twins Rule!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Congrats. I'm so jealious. I'm married a twin and my mom had twins, but I wasn't blessed with any







I hoped one of my kids would have them, none so far. You are going to love being a grandma, there's nothing more special.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS !!!! Yes , as a twin I can say - WE ARE TWICE AS NICE !!! Sarah


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Congrats again!!!! That's awesome!! We can't wait to have kids (or grandkids) and twins will be twice as fun. You will have to update us on all the great details of pregnancy and as the kids grow. I am so jealous!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Twins.....a double blessing. I bet you are all just over the moon! How exciting....


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

can I have one of them?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> can I have one of them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just on my way to bed, and you made me laugh


----------

